# Mayday?



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

okay so my boy Elvis is a great pup... smart as hell for a 6 month old. but he is like a cross between miller and camelot bloodlines and I cant really find anything on the miller bloodline and what Ive seen of camelot is that they are bigger dogs and Elvis's Sire was like 90lbs... (woulda been like 75-80 without the winter fat) and while I got him because of the great temperment and very proportional look (the dogs didnt look like fat hippos) Im thinking that I really want to get a more true to breed standard dog... I really like the look of like the mayday bloodline I like the athletic high drive dogs but I also wanna get something that wont eat my boy elvis one of these days. not Im not unexperienced in dealing with apbts. my granfather had like 6 when I was growing up all true and gamebred dogs. (he was an old southern fella) but didnt fight them they got along fairly well for dogs on a ranch. but I just need a little advice on maybe where I can get a dog with the look and drive I want.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Mayday breed dogs would be good for the size your looking for and structure but most are breed with game in mind so they will more then likely be DA so i would not even try it if your going to turn a game dog into a house dog. Take it from me i got a full game dog in the yard and a 50/50 in the house and i have had a few accident over some real dumb shit with my half game breed bitch in the house and she a female and the 2 other dogs in the house are boys if that tells you anything. I would not recommend it. Unless maybe you have one male in the house and get a female game bred bitch but there will still be some problems i can guarenttee it.*


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

If you don't want to deal with DA problems or fights I wouldn't do it. No matter the bloodline. Game bred dogs can live nice together or they can fight. The same with show or pet bred APBTs. There is no guarantee on how they will turn out no matter the breeding. They might get into a fight over something and turn serious. If you are willing to deal with possible DA or fights then its up to you. You just have to realize the possibility before you get another dog.

Make sure as well that its not going to have any problems with being an excited biter or anything like that. You should always be able to control the dog without worry about getting bit. Even if he/she wants another dog or toy.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

*thanks*

well thanks for the advice... I think I could deal with the possibility of some DA, I know the body language signs and I think if I got a game bread dog My Elvis would be a good match because he is VERY submissive, I just wanna know any tips on minimizing the risk and maybe where to look for a good breeder, Im planning on having to go out of state, so thats okay. again I really like the mayday look but if anyone has other suggestions I would be open to those too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had nothing but show dogs and still have had my share of dog fights. Any pitbull can and probably will fight. And just because a dog is game "bred" doesn't mean it will tear another pitbull apart. Either way you are still looking at dealing with DA.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

onegrenade0321 said:


> well thanks for the advice... I think I could deal with the possibility of some DA, I know the body language signs and I think if I got a game bread dog My Elvis would be a good match because he is VERY submissive, I just wanna know any tips on minimizing the risk and maybe where to look for a good breeder, Im planning on having to go out of state, so thats okay. again I really like the mayday look but if anyone has other suggestions I would be open to those too.


no offense, but obvoisly you have never had a serious accident our had a real game dog. first of all this dogs are loaded guns when it comes to other animals yes they can be fine but in one second your dog got a hold on the other dog ripping it apart. There is no body language when it comes down to a game dog wanting to do something. And it isnt a easy thing to break too dogs up not at all you will have to get a breaking stick or a stun gun because i can almost guarentte there will be a fight even if they grow up together. Read up up game dogs a little bit more etc i also know a good breeder for mayday blood dogs in michigan if you ever intrested let me know but you need to know what your getting into its not joke there will be fights.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

offense taken you have no Idea of any experience I have... I thank you for the advice you have given me and I know that it is sound advice but dont presume to know what I have and have not experienced in my life. I HAVE broken up dog fights before and I have seen what a real game dog can do without supervision (or even with) I understand what I would be getting into. I have not yet decided if I want to take that step yet but Im just trying to be prepared. I have read and studied but I also acknowledge that there is plenty I dont know. thank you


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

onegrenade0321 said:


> offense taken you have no Idea of any experience I have... I thank you for the advice you have given me and I know that it is sound advice but dont presume to know what I have and have not experienced in my life. I HAVE broken up dog fights before and I have seen what a real game dog can do without supervision (or even with) I understand what I would be getting into. I have not yet decided if I want to take that step yet but Im just trying to be prepared. I have read and studied but I also acknowledge that there is plenty I dont know. thank you


im not trying to come off as harsh but if you been around game dogs you would know that getting one as a house pet with another pet is never a good idea unless it was a single dog. what exactly are you looking for? are you looking for the game dog attitude our game dog structure?


----------

